# Anyone Going to Cubing With The Viking?



## WillyTheWizard (Dec 2, 2017)

I am going to cubing with the viking 2017. Is anyone going thats on the fourm? Are you prepared (not me at all!) Are you fast? What are your cubes? It is nine days. Im just curious.


----------

